# The BBC want Digital Assassins!



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I'm posting this here as I know at least three people from this forum got involved in this the last time the BBC did this sort of thing.

This landed on my in-box just now:


> The BBC is looking for people to help take part in a session at a
> conference we are hosting on May 3rd. The only criteria to take part are
> that you are over 16, talkative, a passionate user of digital media
> (sorry we here at the the BBC love that phrase) and available to be in
> ...


What they're looking for is people who consume media in a non-traditional form - anyone who has become dependent on TiVo counts as well as people who file-share. The emphasis in non-conventional consumption of news would also be a boon.

If you're interested, the word doccument mentioned above has been attached to a post below (it failed to attach to this post) - it includes a short questionaire and some more details about the project.


----------



## stretch_blues (Mar 29, 2005)

Hmm, had a good look all over your post and can't find and word DOC attached... put me out of my misery and tell me where it is!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I _was_ going to mention it but I thought that he might look silly (sillier? ) after editing the post accordingly


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Hmm, I definitely added it as an attachment, but it didn't take. I'll post it later on this morning when I have access to it.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Here's the required attachment that failed to attach last time.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

Filled out and mailed in  Thanks for the heads up.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

Um, when you mail the questionnaire back to the e-mail address stated in the document you get an out-of-office reply stating that the person has now left the BBC????

Am I missing something here?

Rgds,

R.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I sent mine in yesterday and didn't get this...


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

The address I used was [email protected] and the rest is standard BBC address.

All I can suggest is try it again adding a note explaining. If it happens again, let me know and I'll let her know that something isn't working properly.

I think the last time they did this, it was spread over 3 days and different people from the forum went on different days - I only got to meet one formum member even though I was there for one and a half days. This time it looks like it's a one-off single afternoon thingy.

I have to add, the last time I did it it was enormous fun.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

That is weird  

I ctrl clicked the address in the document and the address is different [email protected] obviously the person handling it last time and the link hasn't been updated correctly.

Now sent to the right address ( hopefully  )

Rgds,

R.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

That is strange - I got the same when I clicked through. It's a cut & paste mess up - Shazia was the person whom I dealt with the last time!

I've let them know and (hopefully) fixed it on my attachment.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Is anyone confirmed they're doing this?

I just got my final details today so it looks like I'll be joining in the fun 

The person who sent me the final email included everyone else's email address in the To: field which means everyone whose going will have a list of everyone else's email addresses - not exactly privacy, especially considering that many of the kinds of people they're looking for would openly regard their way of getting media as erm, unconventional... 

I recognise a few names, though not necessarily from this forum.

I see you're on the list though, Rob 

That's the last time I use my work address for something like this - my employer could be really shocked at some of the things I'd have to say about not watching things live and my unconventional ways of absorbing news 

And for anyone who's interested in where exactly it takes place - you'd be more likely to see Blue Peter or Children in Need coming from this location rather than a conference...


----------



## ywu (Jan 12, 2003)

You might be interested that this event is being streamed live on http://news.bbc.co.uk/ (click on We Media Conference Live feed ) with the Digital Assassins session running between 15:10 and 16:00.

The conference agenda is shown here: http://www.mediacenterblog.org/events/06/wemedialondon/program/


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

The last part was also broadcast live across the world on BBC World Service.

But... it was genuinely live for me 










I'll write up a report on my blog about the day and post a link here - but not tonight as I'm pretty tired after a long day!


----------

